# Canada giving out heroin now!!



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Hmm what do you have to say about this Twitcho??







Even the Police Cheif thinks its a great idea! w00t!



> VANCOUVER, British Columbia - Just over the United States northwest border, addicts will soon be able to get their fix from the Canadian government in the form of free heroin (search) administered by nurses and doctors on the taxpayer's dime.


so if I were Canadian, they would take money out of my pocket, money for food, clothes, toys, house, transportation, sports, books, school kids etc., and use it to support a druggie's habit?

i have heard of some bad ideas, but this one is right up at the top of the list... why do people put up with that? punish the law-abiding-citizens by raising taxes, and promote druggies... what a great concept.







starting to think i would rather deal with iraqi war costs than this crap


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

oh man.... this is going to be a LOOOONG thread..


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

Would you rather have the crack heads in BC sharing used needles and spreading all the diseases and stealing money and sh*t from people? Or would you rather try and help a problem by making it available in a safe environment and stopping the spread of hep and aids n sh*t. You kinda lose either way


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Fido said:


> i have heard of some bad ideas, but this one is right up at the top of the list... why do people put up with that? punish the law-abiding-citizens by raising taxes, and promote druggies... what a great concept.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah that would PISS OFF the "Holy Rollers" aka Rep. party


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

so now all the druggies are movin to canada? damn


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Fido said:


> Hmm what do you have to say about this Twitcho??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No if you were Canadian with your 7 dollar an hour job you wouldn't fall into a high enough income bracket to have any taxes taken off. In fact, my tax dollars would probably go towards paying your unemployable ass welfare payments every month.

Oh and the topic? f*cking disgraceful that you're posting partial quotes from FOX news as your "contribution" to forum discussion. What do I think? I think it's pathetic that you didn't even mention the rationale behind the program (to discourage junkies from commiting crimes such as robbery or prostitution and therefore injuring society) to try and get your point across. I think it's embarassing to you that you don't mention that it's modelled after successful programs in Europe that are working quite well. What do I think about that? I think you should shut the f*ck up and stick to complaining about the Iraqi war where I won't come along and make you look like a stupid jackass for trying to call me out.

Any more "thoughts" you'd like of mine?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

r0d1mus said:


> Would you rather have the crack heads in BC sharing used needles and spreading all the diseases and stealing money and sh*t from people? Or would you rather try and help a problem by making it available in a safe environment and stopping the spread of hep and aids n sh*t. You kinda lose either way
> [snapback]934149[/snapback]​


Well you are actually losing more this way. Less money to schools, hospitals etc, and money towards legal drugs...



Jewelz said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > i have heard of some bad ideas, but this one is right up at the top of the list... why do people put up with that? punish the law-abiding-citizens by raising taxes, and promote druggies... what a great concept.
> ...


I think it will piss off more than that.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm what do you have to say about this Twitcho??
> ...


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

canada sux period, who gives a f*ck what they do...


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm what do you have to say about this Twitcho??
> ...

















ElTwitcho


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I dont understand the logic behind this. I would support the idea of providing s a safe place to use the drug. A needle program to stop the spread of AIDS. But providing the jukies with the drugs needed to support their habbit in no way will stop the use of the drug. All they are doing is making the junkie happy for life. It does not help them quit the drug, in fact it makes there case stronger to stay on it if they can get it for free. Drugs are a lose lose situation. Any type of drug creates addits. And by giving the drugs to the junkies only in encourages them to keep using it. Their needs to be inplace better rehibilitation that helps them quit cold turkey, provide them with a tempory home and some job training that will help them get a job. That's my 2 cents.


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

outlook8 said:


> canada sux period, who gives a f*ck what they do...
> [snapback]934190[/snapback]​


That comment must come from the typical arrogant yankee. And these retarded ******** wonder why the rest of the world hates them?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

sadboy1981 said:


> I dont understand the logic behind this. I would support the idea of providing s a safe place to use the drug. A needle program to stop the spread of AIDS. But providing the jukies with the drugs needed to support their habbit in no way will stop the use of the drug. All they are doing is making the junkie happy for life. It does not help them quit the drug, in fact it makes there case stronger to stay on it if they can get it for free. Drugs are a lose lose situation. Any type of drug creates addits. And by giving the drugs to the junkies only in encourages them to keep using it. Their needs to be inplace better rehibilitation that helps them quit cold turkey, provide them with a tempory home and some job training that will help them get a job. That's my 2 cents.
> [snapback]934195[/snapback]​

















sadboy
















exactly.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> A needle program to stop the spread of AIDS... Their needs to be inplace better rehibilitation that helps them quit cold turkey, provide them with a tempory home and some job training that will help them get a job. That's my 2 cents.
> [snapback]934195[/snapback]​


All these programs are in place and the prescribed heroin is in addition to these programs. Alot of efforts go into prevention, education and rehabilitation, but the issue of those who do not want to quit doing harm to society to support their habit remains one that has to be addressed outside of the current programs in place.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Fido said:


> sadboy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quit trying to save face by dickriding someone who has a better grasp of both the issue at hand and ability to think logically than yourself. As I said, those programs are already in place so you still don't know what you're talking about. Further to that, you mentioned none of those things in your original post, you tried to bring up monetary costs as your sole argument. So don't reply with "exactly" reply with "oh damn, that's a much better idea than my stupid f*cking argument which stemmed from my utter cluelessness" because you're not fooling anyone.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

sadboy1981 said:


> I dont understand the logic behind this. I would support the idea of providing s a safe place to use the drug. A needle program to stop the spread of AIDS. But providing the jukies with the drugs needed to support their habbit in no way will stop the use of the drug. All they are doing is making the junkie happy for life. It does not help them quit the drug, in fact it makes there case stronger to stay on it if they can get it for free. Drugs are a lose lose situation. Any type of drug creates addits. And by giving the drugs to the junkies only in encourages them to keep using it. Their needs to be inplace better rehibilitation that helps them quit cold turkey, provide them with a tempory home and some job training that will help them get a job. That's my 2 cents.
> [snapback]934195[/snapback]​


...and do you not think that therapy and awarness isn't part of the program??
They won't be "feeding" the junkies habit, just providing him with what he/she needs (temporarily)and in turn helping them slowly get off the sh*t. I don't see anything wrong with that! 
How many drive-by's and drug related shootings do you have in the US?? like every day? 
I don't recall (except the isolated case in Alberta last week) hearing about driv-by's etc and drug related shootings in Canada.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Trevor - There are a few, and it's not useful to turn this into a "our drug policy versus your drug policy" debate because the two stem from complete different ideologies on the way to control drug use.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > sadboy
> ...


But of course its ok when people cockride your ass right? So its better to have a society with drugged up people running around, and people think thats a great idea. hmmm. yeah get rid of other crimes, and replace them with people getting drugged up as much as they want.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Trevor - There are a few, and it's not useful to turn this into a "our drug policy versus your drug policy" debate because the two stem from complete different ideologies on the way to control drug use.
> [snapback]934214[/snapback]​


True....and honestly, no point in arguing with anybody here over that topic.


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

Fido said:


> But of course its ok when people cockride your ass right? So its better to have a society with drugged up people running around, and people think thats a great idea. hmmm. yeah get rid of other crimes, and replace them with people getting drugged up as much as they want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you really think they are just going to hand the sh*t out at will? How f*cking stupid do you think we are. Do you think they are really going to give them a fix whenever they want? No... they are going to try and safely ween these people off the drug in a SAFE environment.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Fido said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Fido said:
> ...


f*ck your an idiot! no wonder so many people hate you here


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Fido said:


> But of course its ok when people cockride your ass right[snapback]934215[/snapback]​


You have problems saying the word c*ck without associating it with "ass" don't you? That's another issue entirely, but I guess you're happy about the news in California then eh?



Fido said:


> So its better to have a society with drugged up people running around, and people think thats a great idea. hmmm.
> [snapback]934215[/snapback]​


Is it better to have people shooting up quietly in shelters or in some other private venue than having them robbing and mugging pedestrians, prostituting themselves and breaking into houses? Uh, yes.



Fido said:


> hmmm. yeah get rid of other crimes, and replace them with people getting drugged up as much as they want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your fundamental lack of understanding here is amazing. Do you think the plan is to turn burglars and robbers into heroin addicts or something? Did you misread the article because your education has failed you once again?

The people the program targets are drug addicts. The options aren't "replace people robbing each other with people getting high" it's "replace people robbing each other and using the money to get high with people simply getting high". Those drug users are going to be getting high regardless, it's just a question of would you rather they rob and steal and prostitute to do it or would you rather they have the smallest impact on society possible.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Quit trying to save face by dickriding someone who has a better grasp of both the issue at hand and ability to think logically than yourself. [snapback]934207[/snapback]​


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Well said ElTwitcho!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I still think that a true addit does not want help. It's the first high that they are chasing after. True Twitcho, the crime may go done in the areas were the drug is provided but I still dont think that the program will be fix the problem. It may provide a short turn fix but the problem will still remain. Everybody loses in this drug problem. I think that the youth should be the target and prevent the next generation of drug addits. Right now there are some pretty good anti-drug ads but the focus should be kept on them.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Trevor said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


wow that was a huge help to the conversation.







at least make some points like el twitcho.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> I still dont think that the program will be fix the problem. [snapback]934240[/snapback]​


I agree completely, but the aim of the program isn't to stop the problem, it's to contain the damage of the problem. There are prevention programs in place in Vancouver because Heroin is a serious problem there, but this program is a seperate initiative entirely from those programs themselves.

I think you have valid points but you're just arguing this from a prevention perspective, which isn't what this program is about. If you want to talk about the prevention measures in place, then those are completely different things entirely, and they ARE in place, and they ARE constantly looking for better ways to prevent people from getting high in the first place.

And you're right, a true addict doesn't want help, and it gets to the question of "what do we do with them" as a result. Whatever happens to them, I'd rather they're not breaking into my house and robbing my family at any rate.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Fido.....run out of arguments towards ElTwitcho?? lmao!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

r0d1mus said:


> Would you rather have the crack heads in BC sharing used needles and spreading all the diseases and stealing money and sh*t from people? Or would you rather try and help a problem by making it available in a safe environment and stopping the spread of hep and aids n sh*t. You kinda lose either way
> [snapback]934149[/snapback]​


At any rate, for the govn't to give out Heroin is like their stamp of approval on it. That is the message they are sending.

The only way to help this problem is a very unpopular one, because people hate to examine themselves. ~Abusing drugs is sin, and Jesus is the answer!









(can't wait for all the hate mail from this 1)


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Trevor said:


> Fido.....run out of arguments towards ElTwitcho?? lmao!
> [snapback]934254[/snapback]​


not really. IMHO all this will do is continue to feed the drug addiction, not help the problem. eventually when the people are craving the drug so bad, and these places run out of drugs, or wont provide anymore...it will be a mess. I believe this is a ticking time bomb.


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

I think It's a good thing to do.
They probably only give it to the "hardcore" junks ,the ones that will never loose their addiction.
I believe giving them heroin for free will cost society a lot less than all the robberies ,car-radio thefts ,and all other crimes they do to get their shot.
Maybe sh*t like " a person getting killed over 5 dollars by a junk cravin' for his shot" will not happen that much anymore.

Just my opinion

William


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> r0d1mus said:
> 
> 
> > Would you rather have the crack heads in BC sharing used needles and spreading all the diseases and stealing money and sh*t from people? Or would you rather try and help a problem by making it available in a safe environment and stopping the spread of hep and aids n sh*t. You kinda lose either way
> ...


Its not a stamp of approval... Its the government recognizing there is a problem and they are trying to do something that has worked in other countries... And im not even going to start on the Jesus is answer remark


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

r0d1mus said:


> DiPpY eGgS said:
> 
> 
> > r0d1mus said:
> ...


then if your the govt is going to participate in an activity that is currently illegal, then legalize the drug's use. don't engage in illegal activity, obviously condoning the activity. legalize it, tax it, regulate it... that would take care of the crime problem also.

how far will this program go? why not do the same for crack and meth users? cocaine, ecstasy, the whole gammut of drugs?

and what will the govt do when people start dying from the heroine? say sorry or what? its a pandoras box...surprised nobody mentioned that heroine KILLS.









---hey good idea, just give everyone large doses of heroine, that will solve the entire problem right?


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Fido said:


> Trevor said:
> 
> 
> > Fido.....run out of arguments towards ElTwitcho?? lmao!
> ...


But why Fido? ElTwitcho pointed it out to you that it has, and still is working in some European countries. 
Take the Netherlands for instance. They have this tollerance for drugs and prostitution (red light district), and yet they have a lower crime rate, and better living conditions then the US and probably Canada too.
Why couldn't it work for Canada? If you can't beat 'em, join 'em!


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

and what will the govt do when people start dying from the heroine? say sorry or what? its a pandoras box...surprised nobody mentioned that heroine KILLS.









[snapback]934284[/snapback]​[/quote]

one less adict to worry about


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

You never learn, I swear sometimes you could be the poster child for fetal alcohol syndrome...



Fido said:


> then if your the govt is going to participate in an activity that is currently illegal, then legalize the drug's use.[snapback]934284[/snapback]​


Your solution to prevent drug use is to legalize heroin. I don't even need to say anything to that, it speaks for itself.



Fido said:


> how far will this program go? why not do the same for crack and meth users? cocaine, ecstasy, the whole gammut of drugs?
> [snapback]934284[/snapback]​


Because like your first idea, these ideas are also the stupidest suggestions anyone has ever contemplated in drug prevention. Why not legalize murder too, so we could bring down the murder rate... what are you, retarded?



Fido said:


> ---hey good idea, just give everyone large doses of heroine, that will solve the entire problem right?
> [snapback]934284[/snapback]​


Either learn how to follow the conversation, or shut the f*ck up and remove yourself from it. It has already been stated several times, and well established that this has nothing to do with solving the problem, it is to control the damage caused by the problem. Efforts to solve the problem are seperate from this move.

And secondly, NOT EVERYONE WOULD BE GIVEN HEROIN YOU STUPID ASS. Nobody is suggesting that the solution is to "give everyone large doses of heroin" or even that anyone is planning on giving *everyone* large doses of heroin. It may be amusing to you to make up your own arguments and then shoot them down because they're so stupid, but stop pestering everyone else with the tedium of having to read your sh*t.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Fido said:
 

> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Fido said:
> ...


tsk, tsk, tsk....








You could at least show enough class to react to Twitch's initial reply, which, albeit harsh in tone, contained a number of good point to counter your statements. Instead, you choose to pretend to have overlooked it - very weak...
Refusing to react because someone - rightfully - cut you in half with words certainly won't benefit your point of view.

On topic: legalizing drugs has both pro's and con's, and it's not a decision that should be taken lightly.

The most important pro's are:
- partial decriminalization of hard drugs (ie. dealing with organized narco-crime at the very base of the problem);
- better access to and control of the population of addicted (which can be coordinated with social programs to treat and reintegrate these people back into society);
- guaranteeing the quality of the "stuff" - no society gains from a constant flow of OD-ing junkies to local hospitals, which costs significantly more of your precious tax dollars than a controlled distribution of hard drugs;
- positive effects on crime rate, which actually saves you your precious tax dollars.

But of course, all these arguments are wasted on those that by definition narrowmindedly classify junkies as scum that don't deserve to get another chance. They rather stress dead horses such as "WTF, how can local governments supporting and maintaining drug habits help" (which can easily be countered by some of the arguments stated above).

Yes, it has its risks, but it's not impossible to implement - plenty of real-life examples confirm this.
And no, it won't solve the problem, but it will make it better manageable at lower costs.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> ~Abusing drugs is sin, and Jesus is the answer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does this help the problem? It's dosent in any way... So please dont lecture us with this BS. No drug addit could care less about what you have to say.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> You never learn, I swear sometimes *you could be the poster child for fetal alcohol syndrome...*
> 
> 
> Fido said:
> ...


Seems like you dodged the fact that heroin will kill people under doctors supervision. One could almost call that euthenasia.

And your constant name calling is not setting a good example for other members to follow. I am following the conversation, but name calling isnt needed.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

outlook8 said:


> canada sux period, who gives a f*ck what they do...
> [snapback]934190[/snapback]​


Wow, your a fuckin loser man!
What a sweet comment you made. Are you proud of yourself?
I sure wouldn't be proud to be such a selfish, self centred and feebleminded individual like you. I think it's funny how you say "Canada sux" (sucks actually). Have you ever lived in Canada before? My guess would be no. If you did you would realize the type of country we are. We put forth efforts to stop crime and save people from any problems they may have, even personal problems. It's too bad how American people like you don't care about people getting killed and raped or people getting mugged and beaten. Maybe that is why there is so much crime there...
Anyways it is people like you that make me sick.

Without further Adieu,

f*ck You


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

The whole idea is fundamentally flawed, in my opinion. Then again, so is Canada's health care system as a whole...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> The whole idea is fundamentally flawed, in my opinion.
> [snapback]934344[/snapback]​


Why, if I may ask?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Fido said:


> Seems like you dodged the fact that heroin will kill people under doctors supervision. One could almost call that euthenasia.
> 
> [snapback]934335[/snapback]​


No I skipped it because it's irrelevant. What is your point Fido? If the argument is "would you rather have people steal for their drugs, or get their drugs funded by the government" what relevance does the fact that heroin will kill people have? Please, explain how that has ANYTHING to do with the issue of "should drug users who will do the drugs regardless of who gives it to them be supported by the government" because I personally can't wait to see what you have to add.



Fido said:


> And your constant name calling is not setting a good example for other members to follow. I am following the conversation, but name calling isnt needed.
> [snapback]934335[/snapback]​


what are you, retarded? - honest question, who else would suggest that legalizing hard drugs will make people stop using them?

shut the f*ck up - Sincere request, not an insult.

Poster child for fetal alcohol syndrome, STUPID ASS - you're right, I apologize and should not have said that. Sorry Fido


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

well put... Sheppard


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Then again, so is Canada's health care system as a whole...
> [snapback]934344[/snapback]​


I don't think that's really relevant and if you want to look at the facts, Canadians have a longer average life expectancy than Americans. I'd say our health care system is doing somewhat better than yours because we certainly appear to be healthier than you do


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> The whole idea is fundamentally flawed, in my opinion. Then again, so is Canada's health care system as a whole...
> [snapback]934344[/snapback]​


In no way would i call the Canadian Health Care system flawed. It is extremely good because we actually follow what they call "Human Rights" if someone is in need of medical attention they will be given it no matter what. We don't let people die just because they can't afford surgery.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

uhhhh, we dont really have a health care system... well sorta... i suppose...


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> The whole idea is fundamentally flawed, in my opinion. Then again, so is Canada's health care system as a whole...
> [snapback]934344[/snapback]​


How can you say Canada's health system is flawed??? Everyone is entitled to the same care, no matter if you make $1 or $100000. Its a shame how in the states that only the rich can afford good health care. Maybe you should watch the movie John Q and see how flawed your "health care" system is


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> The whole idea is fundamentally flawed, in my opinion. Then again, so is Canada's health care system as a whole...
> [snapback]934344[/snapback]​


Atleast we have medicare....WTF is your government doing for you?


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > The whole idea is fundamentally flawed, in my opinion.
> ...


Here is how I look at it in my head: What is this trying to accomplish? End theft, HIV, death, and prostitution. How is this going to be accomplished? With a government program to give away free heroin, thus, in theory, eliminating the need for theft or prostitution, and reducing the chances of getting HIV or dying. What are the costs? Cost of the herion and supplies that the junkies would normally steal or earn through prostitution, PLUS the generated cost of government intervention (government - the worst budgeter of all time) and the cost of doctors and nurses (huge) and miscelanious expenses. Where does this money come from? It's spread out among ALL the taxpayers, so it doesn't LOOK big. But that attitude is flawed because when you start doing everything like that it adds up. Nothing is FREE, and rather than some junky robbing another (illegal) to fund his habit, now all the tax payers are the ones being robbed of MORE money than the cost of the original problem. To top it off, the solution is not even going to end thefts or prostitution, because these people are spending everything they can on drugs. Give them free drugs, and they are going to either want MORE drugs or MORE money. Maybe thefts and prostituion will be reduced, but CHRIST, why put something so complicated into place that doesn't even have that much effect.

Why not solve the problem at its root instead of pushing it around and spreading out the costs to make things look good? Beef up law enforcement to prevent and solve thefts in problem areas, fund drug enforcement agencies to eliminate the availability of herion, fund education agencies to teach young people about the risks of herion.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

r0d1mus said:


> outlook8 said:
> 
> 
> > canada sux period, who gives a f*ck what they do...
> ...


yankees and ******** are not the same thing







...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

also a very good arguement...


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I am not sure how many of you actually have a good understanding of how your health system actually works, other than "Gee, I can go get any type of care I need for free because the government pays for it!"


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

outlook8 said:


> r0d1mus said:
> 
> 
> > outlook8 said:
> ...


OK... my mistake.. i should clear things up.... yankees in the northern US... ******** in the South. No matter how you call them..... they are both arrogant.


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> I am not sure how many of you actually have a good understanding of how your health system actually works, other than "Gee, I can go get any type of care I need for free because the government pays for it!"
> [snapback]934393[/snapback]​


So i guess you are an expert because you are from Indiana. I guess they teach you about our health care system in school.... Or did you learn about it from a biased american view?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> I am not sure how many of you actually have a good understanding of how your health system actually works, other than "Gee, I can go get any type of care I need for free because the government pays for it!"
> [snapback]934393[/snapback]​


Actually, that's irrelevant. It doesn't matter how tall you sit on your self superior high horse to say "I understand how the process of health insurance and taxation actually goes towards paying for your system while you do not" because that means absolutely f*ck all. If Canadians are happy with their health care, it's a good system. Doesn't matter how much bullshit rationalization you try and throw out, our system isn't there to please you and quite frankly I don't think any of us consider what people from Indiana think when rating the quality of service provided. So zip it


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

WHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTT?







the druggies are comin into town?

well better get out the 357 and 9mm and fuckin blow each and everyone of their fuckin heads off









stay the f*ck out of canada you fuckin fuckers


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

hmmm.. that is true... you never hear canadians debating on health care... we arent happy with our current plan....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Enriqo_Suavez said:
> ...


I see your points - I don't agree, though...
Here in Europe, numberous programs have been running succesfully for years now, so why not in the US or canada (which is much more European in style anyways). If you imply it won't work, it must mean it won't work in American society, which could be true (don't know) - as said, plenty of examples to illustrate its potential effectiveness.

Cracking down on addicts, increasing penalties and possibly even expanding the armed war on drugs should solve it? Don't think so: if that was true, don't you think it would have been effective already, after decades of hardline approach. Severe penalties don't scare of junkees, drugs will enter the US regardless if you nuke Afghanistan and South America completely of the map.

I do agree that the best prevention is education, but it is not the magic formula either. It's one of the things that help, amongst other factors: a hardline approach is not one of them, imo. (it would have already, if that as the case). Supervising the controlled distribution will rob more narco-criminals of their jobs than waging war overseas will ever accomplish...


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> hmmm.. that is true... you never hear canadians debating on health care... we arent happy with our current plan....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not true.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Trevor said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > The whole idea is fundamentally flawed, in my opinion. Then again, so is Canada's health care system as a whole...
> ...


We too have Medicare; in fact I work for an insurance company that contracts with the government to process Medicare claims for fiscal intermediaries for 9 U.S. states + Puerto Rico; so I am not sure what your point is


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

which part is not true?


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > I am not sure how many of you actually have a good understanding of how your health system actually works, other than "Gee, I can go get any type of care I need for free because the government pays for it!"
> ...


Well f*ck, nevermind then. God forbid I give an educated opinion if you guys don't even care what I think







.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> which part is not true?
> [snapback]934428[/snapback]​


That Canadian's are all happy with their health care.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > hmmm.. that is true... you never hear canadians debating on health care... we arent happy with our current plan....
> ...


How about some backing up of what you say for a change...


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > hmmm.. that is true... you never hear canadians debating on health care... we arent happy with our current plan....
> ...


ya? What part isnt true? Like Judazzz said.... you have to back your points


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Enriqo_Suavez said:
> ...


It's not that, it's that your opinion doesn't matter in wether or not Canada's health care system is a good one. If the public is happy with their health care system, it's good, PERIOD. End of story, final answer no debating it. So you can say it's fundamentally flawed or "bad" but it really doesn't matter what you say in determining the merits of the system or not because you are not a canadian. Most Canadians would think it was barbaric to have the kind of system you guys have in place, but that doesn't make it an intrinsically bad system because the american health care system is there to service americans, not canadians.

There are issues with our health care system, which nobody would deny, but by and large Canadians are happy with the system and much more importantly, are not interested in a private system where money determines the quality of care.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> ...


I have to go to class, so I haven't been able to read this entire article or find one from a better source, but from what I read in the first couple paragraphs it says about the same thing as a ton of other articles I have read in the past, even ones from Canadian news.

http://www.natcath.com/NCR_Online/archives...804/061804j.php


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

holy man theres alot of long posts


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

You know what I have always found interseting. Cuba has one of the best health care systems in all the world. Yet here in the states we have some of the worst heathcare system. But that is another topic. Oh and BTW Trevor we do have medicare here in the states.

Back to the topic at hand. 
Legalizing drugs would help a lot but those areas were drugs would be handed out would be areas to aviod. I hope this works for you guys up north. 
Addicts need help and the goverment needs to help them. Also more law enforcement is not the answer because there are always ways around cops and laws.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

man, that article proves that Canada's health care is WAAYY better than the current US plan


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Enriqo_Suavez said:
> ...


Did you maybe mistakenly link the wrong article on your way out?

-Canadians remain healthier than Americans, and it doesn't cost them as much to stay that way. Total per capita Canadian health spending is only $3,000 a year in U.S. dollars, compared to $5,000-plus in the United States

-That said, what 32 million Canadians get for their money is that everyone is covered

-And the United States comes out looking like a mean-spirited anti-health ogre, because it has the greatest income disparity in the industrialized world and the highest poverty rates. More than 22 percent of U.S. children live in poverty compared 15.5 percent in Canada. Americans have the lowest level of national health care coverage and the highest levels of drug abuse.

-Most industrialized nations provide 100 percent health care coverage. Other countries, such as Germany, Belgium, Spain, Switzerland, France and Austria cover more than 92 to 99 percent of their populations. The industrialized laggards are Holland (around 75 percent), and the United States, where 40 percent of the population comes under programs such as Medicare and Medicaid.

-While Americans throw more money at health care per capita than any other country in the world, their general health isn't as good. Canadian men and women outlive American men and women by two or three years, Americans are fatter than everyone in the industrialized world but the Swiss, and Americans' access to essential routine health care is abysmal. Millions of Americans simply can't afford to go to a doctor.

-"There isn't a single measure in which the U.S. excels in the health arena," Stephen Bezrucha of the University of Washington's School of Public Health told the Los Angeles Times recently

-Canadian infant and maternal mortality rates are lower than in the United States. Far more Canadians than Americans suffering from severe mental disorders receive required mental health care. According to a 2003 Commonwealth Fund survey of five industrialized nations, Canadians have a far better chance of surviving liver and kidney transplants, childhood leukemia and colorectal cancer than Americans, but on a percentage basis more Americans survive heart attacks, breast cancer and cervical cancer.

Sorry, so where was the part that said our system was bad again? That confidence in the system has decreased? If a small minority of people who worry about the system becomes a slightly bigger small minority of people who worry about the system, that's hardly a condemnation of your health care.

Or that there are longer waiting times now than before? Ok... so?

Sorry but that's a pretty soft and weak argument that our system is somehow bad because it beats you guys in every statistic yet the article makes vague allusions of "distrust" and "lack of confidence".


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> man, that article proves that Canada's health care is WAAYY better than the current US plan
> [snapback]934444[/snapback]​


 Im glad that Enriqo_Suavez proved the point for us that our system works....

This thread has gotten way off topic as well lol


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

r0d1mus said:


> This thread has gotten way off topic as well lol
> [snapback]934449[/snapback]​


Yes back on topic... so doesn't Filo suck?


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> r0d1mus said:
> 
> 
> > This thread has gotten way off topic as well lol
> ...


Ya... where did that guy go?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> man, that article proves that Canada's health care is WAAYY better than the current US plan
> [snapback]934444[/snapback]​


Yeah, that's what I was thinking









Sure, the system is not perfect, but it seems more 'human', less Darwin-esque (Survival of the wealthiest) than the US system to me.
I guess the ideal situation is the best of both worlds, but thruthfully, I'd rather be subjected to the Canadian system than the the US approach (and that has nothing to do with my opinions about the US...)


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

r0d1mus said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > r0d1mus said:
> ...


I think the level of whoop-ass reached critical levels


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

cant wait till my papers get cleared to get into CANADA...









then all these idiots over here can get drafted and support the wealthy..


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I dont think this thread was ever about who's healhcare was better.. But rather the impact of handing out drugs to addict to control crime. Lets try and get on topic... HAve any of you seen the show, "The Wire (Third Season)" on HBO? A chef of police started legalizing drugs to bring crime down and it worked. Just wanted to throw that show out there cause I love it.

I do honsetly believe that legalizing of drugs helps a lot. But I fear this will only give a person more reason to use it.

The problem is that the war on drugs makes the elite more rich. It the truth and it sucks. By making alll drugs legal then a lot of people would stop making money on an aging problem. The elite dont want the drugs legal because it means less money for them.


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

I think Filo got


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

So many people in this thread, and nothing left to say from anyone... too bad.

And likewise Judazz, I'd rather have our system than the american one too, and that has nothing to do with wealth. My family is very comfortably upper/middle class and we would not be the type who were left behind in a privatized health care system, but I sleep easy at night knowing that the system is there for everyone rather than leaving the poor to just die off.


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> I dont think this thread was ever about who's healhcare was better.. But rather the impact of handing out drugs to addict to control crime. Lets try and get on topic... HAve any of you seen the show, "The Wire (Third Season)" on HBO? A chef of police started legalizing drugs to bring crime down and it worked. Just wanted to throw that show out there cause I love it.
> [snapback]934465[/snapback]​


LOL..... If it was on TV and HBO.... then i dont see why it wouldnt work either


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

"Starts singing O Canada"


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Will elTwitcho I have to say that our health is good if you know how to use it. But I am not going to defend something I do not believe in. I come from the lower class people. If you work and have benfits then your okay. But if you are poor and dont have benfits then medicare sucks balls. Also god forbid that I become an old man. I may have travel to Baja California more often to stock up on meds.

Sorry off topic.


----------



## BruceLee420 (Nov 19, 2004)

just got done packing my bags of too canada see u guys later!







lol


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

One thing I have to point out about hard core drugs if I may. The more you use the more you want. What happens when you get you hand me down drugs from the goverment and you use them up and cant get anymore for a while. You are going to get more no matter what. Addicts only feel happy & normal when thay are high on drugs. They want that HIGH to never end. There body will never be satisfied. Have any of you ever used hard core drugs before (crack, speed, heroin, coke)?? If you have then you know that you want more once it gone. The problem still remains. It's an never ending battle.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> Will elTwitcho I have to say that our health is good if you know how to use it. But I am not going to defend something I do not believe in. I come from the lower class people. If you work and have benfits then your okay. But if you are poor and dont have benfits then medicare sucks balls. Also god forbid that I become an old man. I may have travel to Baja California more often to stock up on meds.
> 
> [snapback]934477[/snapback]​


Like I said, it's the job of the American Health Care system to serve the American people. If americans are happy with it, it's a good system and I haven't done the research to say if they are or are not happy with it. I don't intend to attack the US health care system, but I will say that as a Canadian I am glad that we provide for the poor just the same as we provide for everyone else.



sadboy1981 said:


> Sorry off topic.
> [snapback]934477[/snapback]​


I don't think you should apologize, it was a pointless topic to begin with that only got as far as it did becase Filo kept arguing a ridiculous losing battle.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> One thing I have to point out about hard core drugs if I may. The more you use the more you want. What happens when you get you hand me down drugs from the goverment and you use them up and cant get anymore for a while. You are going to get more no matter what. Addicts only feel happy & normal when thay are high on drugs. They want that HIGH to never end. There body will never be satisfied. Have any of you ever used hard core drugs before (crack, speed, heroin, coke)?? If you have then you know that you want more once it gone. The problem still remains. It's an never ending battle.
> [snapback]934483[/snapback]​


Might be true about the drugs running out, but the fact that the system has been successful in europe leads me to believe that they have some method of dealing with that, otherwise it simply would not be successful.

As for hard drugs, I did try coke once and it's pretty lame, but I see your point. Even though it wasn't particularly enjoyable and was actually somewhat boring, the moment it starts wearing off you want to get high again despite the high not even being that enjoyable. It was pretty easy to see how people get addicted to that stuff and that's why I'd never advocate doing addictive drugs to anybody


----------



## BruceLee420 (Nov 19, 2004)

i just cant stop smoking weed dammit


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

if their going to do herion chances are they'll do it regardless if the laws allow them too or not, and in the long run it'll cut down a bit on crime except now we have all these stoned as f*ck bastards running around and dieing everywhere because of this hardcore drug, take one of the best musicians Bradley Norwell, he died from a herion over dose.

wouldn't you rather stop crime, live better in peace and just be all around happier, and safer? than try to stop something that'd happen anyway?

off topic but I seriously say they legalize pot, since its relativly harmless itself, impossible to die from an OD on, unlike alcohol and would make everything 1000 times better in the long run


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

FreakyAcidTripper said:


> off topic but I seriously say they legalize pot, since its relativly harmless itself, impossible to die from an OD on, unlike alcohol and would make everything 1000 times better in the long run
> [snapback]934552[/snapback]​


Pot already does make everything 1000 times better as it is. Things like fast food, chips, sitcoms, video games, trying to avoid getting bitten by your insane fish during tank cleaning...


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

FreakyAcidTripper said:


> if their going to do herion chances are they'll do it regardless if the laws allow them too or not, and in the long run it'll cut down a bit on crime except now we have all these stoned as f*ck bastards running around and dieing everywhere because of this hardcore drug, take one of the best musicians Bradley Norwell, he died from a herion over dose.
> 
> wouldn't you rather stop crime, live better in peace and just be all around happier, and safer? than try to stop something that'd happen anyway?
> 
> ...


Marijuana is ok in moderation but way to many people would abuse it. thats why it shouldn't be legalized. and relativly harmless? u mean making people depressed and then they go and kill themselves.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

My take on this is that serving addicts is pretty counterproductive. Mainly, it send the wrong message. I dont know too much about it yet, but by reading things here, it doesnt solve the main problem of stopping and preventing addicts. Where exactly do these drugs come from? Is the gov't supporting druglords and producers? Where exactly will the line stop for drugs? Just heroin? or do we go into all other drugs? As for the healthcare of canada, if they're fine with then great...but as far as Americans, if we wanted a new system, it would have already been voted on and so far, people seem to like it the way it is. The problem i see w/ canadian health care is that it takes a long time to get anything done. Ya maybe you dont mind waiting a year or two to get surgery, but if i had to replace my liver, dont want to wait 2 years. Also, a big prob i see in america is the large number of illegals....in california alone, the gov't loses 4 billion a year taking care of illegals who have no right being here and yet we still have to take care of them. Canada does have illegals, but nowhere near the number of america. Is a mexican gonna go from mexico, through the US, then to canada? Maybe they might now to get free heroin haha...jk. America has a limited number of jobs w/ a growing population. And those who argue they do the jobs "nobody else wants to do"....thats BS...if i were out of a job and something was offered so i can feed my family, my family comes first rather then my comfort or pride.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Jebus said:


> FreakyAcidTripper said:
> 
> 
> > if their going to do herion chances are they'll do it regardless if the laws allow them too or not, and in the long run it'll cut down a bit on crime except now we have all these stoned as f*ck bastards running around and dieing everywhere because of this hardcore drug, take one of the best musicians Bradley Norwell, he died from a herion over dose.
> ...


HUH ? Who's ever killed themselves because of weed ?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jebus said:


> Marijuana is ok in moderation but way to many people would abuse it. thats why it shouldn't be legalized. and relativly harmless? u mean making people depressed and then they go and kill themselves.
> [snapback]934568[/snapback]​


Well, marihuana consumption per capita in Holland is less than in the surrounding countries, where it isn't decriminalized. So legalisation/decriminalisation is not necessarily equal to more abuse or more users.
Also, people committing suicide due to excessive use of marihuana didn't do that solely because they used it: it may have played a role, and act as a catalyst, but many cases show those people had already psychological issues to begin with.

I'm not saying smoking weed is without risks, and cannot turn you into a zombie-like sociopath or inproductive pennywaste, but those generalizations are outright false and certainly won't prove your point...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Jebus said:


> FreakyAcidTripper said:
> 
> 
> > if their going to do herion chances are they'll do it regardless if the laws allow them too or not, and in the long run it'll cut down a bit on crime except now we have all these stoned as f*ck bastards running around and dieing everywhere because of this hardcore drug, take one of the best musicians Bradley Norwell, he died from a herion over dose.
> ...


Pot kills? hard to believe...

I have heard that POT is better for you than Cigarettes...


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

well pot may not kill physically, but it does emotionally, socially, economically, and can get you thrown jail. But comparing pot and cigs is like saying "i heard being hit in the head w/ a bat is a better for you then getting shot in the head"....basically they're both bad haha


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

diddye said:


> Also, a big prob i see in america is the large number of illegals....in california alone, the gov't loses 4 billion a year taking care of illegals who have no right being here and yet we still have to take care of them.
> [snapback]934588[/snapback]​


That is a bunch of horse sh*t! How does the goverment spend 4 billion on illegals? They get no benfits what so ever. Dont give me the line that they can call 911 and not pay for services with amounts to the 4 billion you are throwing out there. It dosent even come close to the figure you can up with. That is some major GOP non-sense if I ever heard it.



diddye said:


> And those who argue they do the jobs "nobody else wants to do"....thats BS...if i were out of a job and something was offered so i can feed my family, my family comes first rather then my comfort or pride.
> [snapback]934588[/snapback]​


Let me ask you a question. Who hire these illegals in the first place? The elite does, why? Because they want to downsize cost and up size profit. Would you work for $3 an hour? I think not!!! sh*t they pay taxes and they dont get nothing in return but a bunch of attacks from the GOP who want to blame ever problem we have here in the US on the illegals. The elite out source jobs to up-size profits. They hire illegals all the time. But do you ever hear the GOP give them a backlash for breaking the laws. No, they give them a pat on the back for making rasing the stock value and punish the illegal. Maybe if the elite didnt hire illegals and paid fare wages no more people who come here looking for jobs.

Also just to let you know a little history the US and the elites never honored the Treaty of Guadalupe Hidalgo (1800's) that give mexicans the right to cross the border freely.

Sorry but this was way off topic.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

here in rotterdam the suply the junk,s with heroin for free

if you want some go to rotty and go to paulus church hahah


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I have heard that POT is better for you than Cigarettes...
> [snapback]934640[/snapback]​


Pot _can_ be less harmful, if smoked pure.
When smoked with tobacco (as most people, at least here in Holland, do), it actually more than doubles the toxin-intake originating from the tobacco, so then it's definitely more harmful than a cigarette 'naturelle'.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

That's why I prefer hits from da bong!!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

i dont actually know... since I have never smoked anything... ever...


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Just kill the addicts.

$$ for 1 bullet < $$ to feed their addiction.

I will even donate a rifle.
That way they don't even have to get close enough to smell them.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

sadboy, you obviously dont know whats going on in your own state. If somebody drops into the emergency room...the hopsital is STILL req to treat them no matter if they have insurance or not. Imagine a bleeding person in your hopsital...how many of those do you see kicked to the curb? Why do you think so many hopistals have closed in the last 2 years?
Also, are you even aware of the huge push to punish employers that hire illegals? Obviously not. They are trying to get them fined so bad they wont even think of hiring illegals. You only explained why bosses hire them...that still doesnt mean that people wont want to build roads, houses, pick food, bus tables etc. Hello...endless supply of workers=lower wages.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

SirOneEighty said:


> Just kill the addicts.
> 
> $$ for 1 bullet < $$ to feed their addiction.
> 
> ...


Damn, people can be scary...









Diddye: try ho*sp*ital


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> FreakyAcidTripper said:
> 
> 
> > off topic but I seriously say they legalize pot, since its relativly harmless itself, impossible to die from an OD on, unlike alcohol and would make everything 1000 times better in the long run
> ...


i agree 100%


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

hey i dont proof my writing...i am edumacated tho...dont wurry


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

sadboy1981 said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > Also, a big prob i see in america is the large number of illegals....in california alone, the gov't loses 4 billion a year taking care of illegals who have no right being here and yet we still have to take care of them.
> ...


Nice artcle on the cost of illegals in Cali

One group says 10.5 billion a year.

I dont think it is that high...but it is a hell of a lot more then the cost of a 911 call. I would say someone is full of sh*t unless you do at least a minimal amount of reading.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

diddye said:


> hey i dont proof my writing...i am edumacated tho...dont wurry
> [snapback]934802[/snapback]​


Peacock, is that you???


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

diddye I asked you were you got the unreal number. Yet you did not answer. I am very aware of what happens in my state. So you are saying that only illegals are the ones cause the hospitals to close. That is unture. Their are millions of people with no type of healthcare even though you can apply for emergancy Medicare. Second I know about those fines but when are they enforeced? Never...Dont sit their and blame illegals when it the elites who do it. If the elites dont hire workers here, then they out source the jobs. Also it's not that hard not to hire an illegals, but yet employers chose to. They chose not to check there docs. and say later, "Opps I didnt know."

So I say again were does the 4 billion come in. How about the billions the elites steal from the little guy ever day. Or the favors GOP do one other to get the contracts which keep some business out.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Grosse nice artcle but it's a bunch of BS. Who did this report? The Federation for American Immigration Reform (FAIR). I could get a bunch of data and make you see any numbers you want to. I just hate hearing the GOP blame all of US problems on illegals.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

um, the 4 bill i mentioned is from anaylsts i hear on the radio and watch from news stations....if you dont believe its 4....then go ahead w/ gross gurkes est of 10 bill...doesn't bother me...just makes you look more foolish...and as far as "Second I know about those fines but when are they enforeced? "....um they haven't been enacted yet...they're only proposals. Doesn't seem to me you know whats going on


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

We could gun down all the illegal immigrants as well....


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Sure your right! I guess you believe everything you are feed on the right wing radio. I bet if they told you illegals are real aliens you would buy that to. Next time pick up a book and read forself. Dont let people feed you B.S. And your right I dont know sh*t I only have a BS and working on my masters. But your right I dont know sh*t because I think for myself and I dont believe all the BS that is said on Foxnews or the radio. Were did you get that number. Show me a creditable source that came up with that number that has no byass on the issue. I think you will have a hard time finding such a report. You just dont want to admit that the GOp & elite want to hire these type of people because it is the American way. Downsize cost and upsiza profits. It is the elites that have cause the everday American thousands of jobs. But I guess you dont care because the radio tells you that everthing is going to be okay. Does it even matter to you that the dollar is losing value worldwide. But thats okay because the radio tells you it going to be okay. I guess you dont realize that the Social secrurity willl be bankrupt in 50 years. Buts that okay since I am sure you come form the upper class. And when this happens who is to blame? The illegals because the GOP says so. But I dont know sh*t.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

You surely can't spell, the integrity of your facts is debatable.

Illegal immigrants are not good for the US, neither is outsourcing.

We should all just get in a big pissing contest, that will probably solve both problems today!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

SirOneEighty I dont have time to check ever single word. I never said illegals were good for the country. All I am saying is that it's F$cked up that they get blamed by the GOP for everything that goes wrong in the country. 
That's all I have to say. 
I'm game for pissing conset.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

I personally like thier yardworking abilities. My apartment complex looks great today, thanks to the President of Mexico:

Manuel Labor.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

sadboy1981 said:


> DiPpY eGgS said:
> 
> 
> > ~Abusing drugs is sin, and Jesus is the answer!
> ...


I used to BE a drug addict, and when I repented and accepted Jesus, He took the desire from me in 1 day!!! If you want to get to know Him better, you will be amazed at what He does in people's hearts who seek and follow after Him with all their stregnth. He is the bread of life and the river of living water!









I am not lecturing, Im speaking the truth about God in love!

He saved THIS drug addict eternally. He can save anyone who comes to Him. Do you speak as one who came to Him and was dissapointed, or has someone ruined your impression of Christ?

There are a ton of so called Christians who ruin Jesus' mighty name because they are un-regenerate, and or disobediant. -And point their fingers. They fail to mention that they too were sinners in the eyes of God, and they need Jesus every day just as much as anyone else.

"blessed be those who are poor in spirit"


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

wait, where have i EVER said that illegals are good and that i support the "elite" hiring immigrants? Nowhere. First of all, I may like bush, but I do not support everything he says. Dont assume just cuz of my icon, i follow him wholeheartedly. I for one am against hiring illegals and have even signed a petition back in december or january(i forget) issued by john and ken on 640. As far as SS cuts here- http://money.cnn.com/2005/03/15/commentary...dex.htm?cnn=yes

Also, why are you even focusing on a specific number? 4,5,6, even 1/2....a dollar spent is more then we need to spend. I dont need to even google a document just to prove you're wrong... you just cant accept that you're ideas are wrong. This whole debate is about you not believing immigrants have anything to do w/ the healthcare debacle....and now back to topic.

*BTW, the people who are against the immigrants are mainly NON-republicans. Bush is the one who supports big companies...when I say they are bad...it is reflecting on the GOP moron. So that whole post you just did means nothing.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Did I say you thought illegals were good, I never said that. I started replying to your post because you used some ficticious number about the cost of illegals costing this goverment. Second what do you expect. Mexico is right next to us and you are supersied that they cross over the border? Also what about the Treaty of Guadalupe Hidalgo that was never honored by this goverment? What say you? Mexicans who lost land over this have never been paid any type of restitution.

So lets get back to the topic at hand.

*BTW I would love to debate you in person diddye.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS I know what you are saying may be true. But how does this help the people who are addicted to drugs. They do not want to hear those type of statments. They need real help. They need medical help and not the bible. Maybe the bible can help to get their lives in order after they kick the habbit.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

sadboy1981 said:


> DiPpY eGgS I know what you are saying may be true. But how does this help the people who are addicted to drugs. They do not want to hear those type of statments. They need real help. They need medical help and not the bible. Maybe the bible can help to get their lives in order after they kick the habbit.
> [snapback]934969[/snapback]​


Brother, I am saying to you that Jesus IS the answer! He is the one who took my addiction away from me! This is real help! Honestly!

I did not have what Jesus offers while I was an addict! I came to my lowest point, heard the gospel, repented, believed, and accepted Him in my heart, and an INCREDIBLE feeling of peace and joy came about me, and it was so strong, that I did not -need or want- to take another drug!!! That was over a year ago! --still drug free, and loving it! Praise God!









Look, I understand that alot of people don't comprehend this. That is because people relate to things of the flesh alot better than spiritual things. It is very hard for people to examine their own heart's condition in truth, unless you are humble enough to be able to handle it.

They do need physical help too. They need people who are willing to sacrifice time and energy to love them enough to care after their immediate physical needs. And they need people who are BOLD and STRONG enough in the Lord to tell them the truth about what they need spiritually too. And that is Jesus. He will take care of the rest.... If they let Him. He is a gentleman, and goes where He is invited only

Please take some time to consider what I am saying here. I do not wish to lecture, nor do I want anyone else to, I simply want to share what Jesus has done in my life on this issue. Thank you for your kindness!


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

Where did this guy DiPpY eGgS come from?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

r0d1mus said:


> Where did this guy DiPpY eGgS come from?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry, im taken


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

I don't think you were seriously addicted to a real drug if "God took your addiction away from you in 1 day." I find that very hard to believe. Seeing as how withdrawals are a big factor. Have you ever seen a heroine addict lose his addiction within a day because God magically sucked it out of him?

Jesus is NOT the answer. Coming to grips with reality is.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Dippy's gonna blast that.

I know how hard it is to quit smoking. I don't think Jesus alone can take that away in one day. Though the comfort from the Lord could ease the pain.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

SirOneEighty said:


> Dippy's gonna blast that.
> 
> I know how hard it is to quit smoking. I don't think Jesus alone can take that away in one day. Though the comfort from the Lord could ease the pain.
> [snapback]935076[/snapback]​


He can blast as much as he wants. I did community service at a drug rehab center and I know what the effects of drugs are. Try going to a rehab center and start telling people going through withdrawals about how God can take the pain away within a day. I guarantee they'll spit in your face.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Hyphen, you seem to think I was attacking you.

I was agreeing, geez you are so touchy on this site.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

SirOneEighty said:


> Hyphen, you seem to think I was attacking you.
> 
> I was agreeing, geez you are so touchy on this site.
> [snapback]935088[/snapback]​


er, those last comments werent directed towards you, they were meant for dippy


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

actually, i know a couple people that stopped drinking, smoking, or doing drugs cold turkey after accepting christ.

This is for sadboy who accused me of making up numbers(10 billion) or blindly following republicans(had a couple mins after work)

http://usgovinfo.about.com/od/immigrationn.../caillegals.htm

http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/article....RTICLE_ID=42474

http://forums.santacruzsentinel.com/cgi-bi...ic;f=1;t=001951

http://www.washingtontimes.com/national/20...02115-6766r.htm

I'd like an apology written out please.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

diddye said:


> actually, i know a couple people that stopped drinking, smoking, or doing drugs cold turkey after accepting christ.
> 
> This is for sadboy who accused me of making up numbers(10 billion) or blindly following republicans(had a couple mins after work)
> 
> ...


quitting after accepting christ is not the same as saying "jesus is the answer, he'll remove your pain from withdrawals in 1 day!"


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Hyphen, who are you to state the power of God is finite? Anyone that says that they know the limit of the power of God needs to take careful stock of his/her life.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

hyphen, i'm not trying to start anything...just stating what happened to some people i know...but they did stop after 1 day. One of them even had NO urge to drink and smoke after that one day. The others had urges, but were able to control them.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

SirOneEighty said:


> Hyphen, who are you to state the power of God is finite? Anyone that says that they know the limit of the power of God needs to take careful stock of his/her life.
> [snapback]935231[/snapback]​


im here to question god because god was never there for me when i needed him. i was a born again christian, prayed every night, before every meal, and even tried to convert some of my friends that were in gangs. hell, i even brought a couple of them to a retreat with me. god is a bunch of baloney. just a symbol of strength, that's all. if you say god is what gives them the ability to quit, then other people can say that their children are god, or have the powers of god because it was them that gave them the strength to quit. follow my logic? i can say that my girlfriend's presence took away the pains of withdrawals. i guess that means that she's god as well, right?

god is a joke. the illusions of peoples pains going away because of god is not because of god himself, but their believing that it went away because of him. follow me? ever heard of a placebo?


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> ...


Whenever someone "backs up" what they have to say, twitcho tells them its irrelevant and to shut the f*ck up. This is f*cking hilarious that he is "staff" whether it be the FAQ or anything else. Name calling and telling people to "zip it" or whatever, everyone has the right to their own opinion whether twitcho likes it or not. And last time I checked, he sure has his views on the American Govt, and isnt one bit afraid to share. This thread is a waste of time as long as he is in it.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

diddye said:


> actually, i know a couple people that stopped drinking, smoking, or doing drugs cold turkey after accepting christ.
> 
> This is for sadboy who accused me of making up numbers(10 billion) or blindly following republicans(had a couple mins after work)
> 
> ...


I all ready covered this with you.All those sites point to the same report made by an right wing group could Federation for American Immigration Reform (FAIR). Did you even read any of those articles or did you just skip throw and paste here to make yourself look smart. You did not show me anything to support your claim. All you did was point the same thing over and over again. 
Here lets do a little reading about what FAIR is really up to and see if they are trust worthy.
Truth be said

I will copy a little bit of what they are really up to.....

"acknowledged and defended having received grants reportedly totaling around
$600,000 from the Pioneer Fund, which has been described by The New York Times
as having been established for the express purpose of promoting research into
eugenics, and which has sponsored projects based on the notion that Blacks are
genetically less intelligent than whites."

"expressed support for an anti-immigration op-ed article by John Tanton, a FAIR
founder and board member, in which immigrants were compared to bacteria."

So you want me to believe the horse sh*t report they wrote. I think not! I will give you no such apology. I am glad I chose to listen to the issue before making up my mind. I do not belong to the right nor the left but I am a free thinker. You keep avoiding my question about The Treaty of Guadalupe Hidalgo and the lies Mexico was given. Read up some more.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> sadboy1981 said:
> 
> 
> > diddye said:
> ...


I say its accurate. I can point out illegals all the time just by going around san jose. they love to crowd home depot to get day labor jobs. I know because i talk to them


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Enriqo_Suavez said:
> ...


what are you talking about??? I love el twitchos replies! Its a great example for n00bs!!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Enriqo_Suavez said:
> ...


I think it's hilarious that I wasn't even responding to this thread and was done with it but you're still complaining about me. You and your friends spending your time talking about me on MSN again?

Get a life :laugh:

EDIT: I actually went back and flipped through the thread and your only comment was this one. So you took an issue you weren't involved in, just so you could bitch about me? Looks like somebody better call the waaaaaaaambulance and get mori some tissues.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Filo did you even read the article or the post following that one? I dont think you know what you are talking about simply because you talk to them in San Jose, besides I was not aware that San Jose housed all the illegal aliens in the US.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

sadboy1981 said:


> Filo did you even read the article or the post following that one? I dont think you know what you are talking about simply because you talk to them in San Jose, besides I was not aware that San Jose housed all the illegal aliens in the US.
> [snapback]935389[/snapback]​


No, we dont have all of them. When did I say that? I did say that I can see and talk to new illegals just about every day. Everywhere I look around town, I am around them. When I worked at a motel, 90% of the IDs I got was Mexican Consolate ID or Mexican electoral ID.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

NVM Filo


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> mori0174 said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


Funny how you get an ego when i told you months ago that people were telling me on msn how much of an idiot you are. Whatever floats your boat buddy. What I said in the first post still stands, and what you did is still pathetic. Keep trying to bash me.


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

outlook8 said:


> canada sux period, who gives a f*ck what they do...
> [snapback]934190[/snapback]​


I wasn't even ready or willing to read through this entire thread, however when I read this Dick's 3rd or 4th comment from the start, I got a little pissed.
It's OK not to give an "F" about a country's policies...But to "bitch" about it on-line?
Ahhhh....Just trying to get more posts. I get it now!









I don't know where he or she is from but it doesn't matter now...
I am a "dual" American/Canadian citizen living in Canada and am often amazed by how ignorant Americans, as well as Canadians are, about each other's country and political agendas.

As for Health Care...Don't get me started!!!!








Ontario's is deteriorating and America's isn't much better...If you have the money!


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

sadboy1981 said:


> One thing I have to point out about hard core drugs if I may. The more you use the more you want. What happens when you get you hand me down drugs from the goverment and you use them up and cant get anymore for a while. You are going to get more no matter what. Addicts only feel happy & normal when thay are high on drugs. They want that HIGH to never end. There body will never be satisfied. Have any of you ever used hard core drugs before (crack, speed, heroin, coke)?? If you have then you know that you want more once it gone. The problem still remains. It's an never ending battle.
> [snapback]934483[/snapback]​


All the other countries with similar programs that I'm aware of require the addict to go to a clinic and receive the injection with a clean needle from a nurse who knows what she's doing.

-PK


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

sadboy, what exactly is your point? that illegals pose no problem? If you had such a great education, please inform me in a more coherent way. I dont care if that article was written by you, a mexican illegal or a kkk member....but if those numbers are facts, they facts. Hospitals closed down b/c of illegals. thats fact. Do you not agree that they pose a threat to our healthcare? Let me guess...you're an illegal. Is that why you are defending them? Did your family die in the war of 1812? What exactly do you want me to get out of that treaty? That texas and california used to be mexicos? If so....well you're wrong, they used to be the indians. Also, who cares about that b/c we can go back to all aboriginal tribes and whos land belonged to whos. You're gonna bring up something that happened 150 years ago when its obvious today that California is Americas.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> Whenever someone "backs up" what they have to say, twitcho tells them its irrelevant and to shut the f*ck up. This is f*cking hilarious that he is "staff" whether it be the FAQ or anything else. Name calling and telling people to "zip it" or whatever, everyone has the right to their own opinion whether twitcho likes it or not. And last time I checked, he sure has his views on the American Govt, and isnt one bit afraid to share. This thread is a waste of time as long as he is in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So there's no need to back up claims, because Twitch might act like a big meanie???







I'm sorry, but do you even realise how pathetic that sounds?









I don't agree with the tone Twitch used either (although we all loose it at times, and I think it was mainly a reaction to Filo's mindboggling stupidity), but at least he backs up what he says - even a chimp with the Down syndrome can saying "Not true" or "Non-sense" or blurt out similar unfounded hollow phrases - it's the arguments that count, and those are staggeringly often lacking on this site...


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm what do you have to say about this Twitcho??
> ...


You said it all. Except for the Iraqi war bit seeing as that's actualyl illegal and once again the majority of Europe got it right by staying the f*ck away from that highly illegal, immoral, and stupidly unthought-out course of action


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> mori0174 said:
> 
> 
> > Whenever someone "backs up" what they have to say, twitcho tells them its irrelevant and to shut the f*ck up. This is f*cking hilarious that he is "staff" whether it be the FAQ or anything else. Name calling and telling people to "zip it" or whatever, everyone has the right to their own opinion whether twitcho likes it or not. And last time I checked, he sure has his views on the American Govt, and isnt one bit afraid to share. This thread is a waste of time as long as he is in it.
> ...


It's not an issue of someone being a "meanie". Its about trying to have a real conversation about an issue. He simply doesnt allow it, and ruins any chance of having one because people think he's this big genius with all these great ideas. I dont know how people see it, but whatever. It really wasnt worth the argument in the first place, so it might as well as end now. You are on his bandwagon too, so like it makes one difference to me that you agree with him.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I never once said that illegals pose no problem to this country or any other country that has illegals staying in. My point is that a lot of people (mainly from the right) come up with bs numbers to blame all the problems on illegals. When ever the goverment want more taxes then I keep hearing people bitch and say if it wasent for the illegals we wouldnt have this problem in the first place. I do not care that california was once mexico. It the US now and I am not going to arguing that point. All I am say is that mexico is right next to us and we will always have them come over the border. They pay taxes just like anyone else here but they get nothing in return. I guess this is pointless to keep talking with you. So what is your point? Fact is that the hospitals are closing because their are over 45 million Americans who have no health insurance. So dont just blame one group, when you have yet to grasp the whole picture.

45 million

85 Million Americans Had No Health Insurance At Some Point During Four Years

 Numbers of Americans With and Without Health Insurance Rise,

Americans with no health insurance only choice is to go to the ER. So like I said read up some more before you spread your opinions for fact.

BTW I was born here.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

they are large contributers to hospital loss tho...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> You are on his bandwagon too, so like it makes one difference to me that you agree with him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So having the same basic thoughts about society, politics and world events and sharing a similar dislike of neo-conservative America means I'm hopping the band wagon???








Interesting concept...


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> mori0174 said:
> 
> 
> > You are on his bandwagon too, so like it makes one difference to me that you agree with him.
> ...


f*cking forget it. not worth the sh*t i will get into for stating a fact


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

sadboy you said this -"All I am say is that mexico is right next to us and we will always have them come over the border". Wtf does the treaty of guadalupe have to do w/ proving mexico is next to us? I can see that w/o reading anything. I can drive past San Diego and they're there. A treaty is not a map. I dont need that to learn geography. And yes, the illegals pay tax when they buy books, shoes, etc...but they dont pay taxes to our gov't when they're paid under the table now are they? The only tax they pay is when they go the rite aid down the street to buy merchandise. They "Dont get anything in return" How about not having to pay auto insurance and screwing the other party in an accdent, ability to live w/o paying taxes, free healthcare to a certain extent, free education, etc? I dont give a rats ass if there are 45 million w/o health insurance, when they are sucking out 10.5 billion a year and more to come in coming years. The citizens w/o insurance are being affected by these illegals. What group would i blame? the group that can't afford health insurance? Blame them that they're poor? Um ok.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

cool..I appreciate this. let those who doesn't want to live DIE..


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

diddye you may ask yourself why i brought up the The Treaty of Guadalupe Hidalgo. I only brought it your att. because that treaty said that all mexicans were allowed to move freely between the both countries. It was a lie. Read it if you dont believe me. Or if you dont care, then dont but do not act like it dosent matter. Now like I said we will always have people crossing the broder illegal. No one can change that. They pay more taxes then you think so. They pay rent, buy homes, get cars, pay for auto insurance and ect. Now you think ths is BS but it's true. I live right here in Los Angeles and I know how things work. Taxes they pay. Now you keep bring up the same report that means nothing. FAIR made up the 10.5 billion a year but it so sad that people will buy into anything they are told. 10 billon is BS, say what you want but you are wrong. You believe what FAIR says, I guess you also believe what they have to say about blacks. I give you the infomation to read but you rather ignore it. The only thing that matters to you is that they say 10 billion. I am glad that we live in a country that votes for the issue because people who think like you will NEVER get your way. Blame the poor no blame the elite who just want more money. That's the American way, get all the money and f%ck everone else. The elite get rid of jobs, steal from the poor, start wars to make more money. It's so sad that the US is a superpower but yet we there are millions with no health insurance and the ones to blame are always the illegals because your FAIR group told you so. READ and learn!!! I'm done with you.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

hyphen said:


> I don't think you were seriously addicted to a real drug if "God took your addiction away from you in 1 day." I find that very hard to believe. Seeing as how withdrawals are a big factor. Have you ever seen a heroine addict lose his addiction within a day because God magically sucked it out of him?
> 
> Jesus is NOT the answer. Coming to grips with reality is.
> [snapback]935070[/snapback]​


Not going to blast that, I just want to say that I posted my experience with the Lord, you can believe what I said, or not, in which you apparently didn't... It isn't my job to tell you what to believe!! I can just tell you my awesome story about what Jesus Christ has done for me..

I just pray that you don't count Jesus out because of what you may/may not have heard about Him. God bless you in your search for the truth!!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

hyphen said:


> SirOneEighty said:
> 
> 
> > Dippy's gonna blast that.
> ...


No blasting from me, friend! I know that heroin is a horrendus drug... very addictive and very bad withdrawals. God lets you reap what you sow, in many many cases, and He is justified in doing so. As I said before, I told you my story, either believe it or not, i cant force you to.. nor will I try and make you believe..
But was this a faith based drug rehab center? were people accepting Christ there or were they trying to quit cold turkey by their own power?-- no cut, just a question!! 
God can certainly make the quitting process much better, that I know for sure.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

hyphen said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > actually, i know a couple people that stopped drinking, smoking, or doing drugs cold turkey after accepting christ.
> ...


Quitting after accepting Christ is exactly what I meant by saying Jesus is the answer. With all respect. repent and believe with all your heart. There is great joy and peace in Him.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

hyphen said:


> SirOneEighty said:
> 
> 
> > Hyphen, who are you to state the power of God is finite? Anyone that says that they know the limit of the power of God needs to take careful stock of his/her life.
> ...


brother, I really appreciate your contributions to the kingdom of God! But if you really were born again, there is no way to be "unborn again," and your salvation is still valid. ~God tests us. His ways are much higher than our ways. I am sorry that you had a bad experience. But it isn't God's fault. He is on the throne, and we pray that His will be done, not ours.

Job 1:21- "Naked came I out of my mother's womb, and naked shall I return: the Lord gave, and the Lord hath taken away; blessed be the name of the Lord"


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

hey sadboy, are you a member of the Tohono O'odham tribe? According to your precious treaty, the "crossing" of the border is only permitted for members of that tribe(and not ALL mexicans as you state) and those that lived on the border DURING the treaty. So unless those mexcians in california are crossing california to go to a clinic, they are still illegals. 
-"Federal recognition included the adoption of a Constitution that defines tribal membership based on blood, and not country of citizenship (U.S. or Mexico).
"
-"First, kinship and traditional ceremonies are vital to preserve and maintain culture. The border policies constrain the ability to travel to sacred sites, hindering the practice of religion." Ya i doubt illegals are coming for religious reasons haha

-"The Treaty of Guadalupe Hidalgo stated that those peoples living in Mexico at the time of the treaty were considered Mexican nationals. As such, the indigenous populations were included in the provisions of the treaty"

Dont use an old treaty as your basis for the right of all mexicans to cross.


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

yes us canadians love r drugs.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Have you read the book? I think not! Which ARTICLE does your statement fall under? Like I said read up some more. I am a desent of land owner who owned most of all of land now know as San Diego. Article 8 & 10 said that all land owners rights would be honored. Until you read the full treaty, then school me. And I am a desent of the great northern tribes that once covered all of norther mexico and south of the US. I read and what do you do. You keep avoiding my question about your lovely FAIR group. They have ties with bias white supremacy groups and yet you keep using their report to base all off your arguements.

Also I never said that mexicans now have the right to cross today in present time.. I simply stated that they will always cross. But do not say that illegals cost this country 10.5 billion a year. That is a bunch lies told by your FAIR report. But hey keep listening to your right wing media. I shall keep listing to unbias media. If the US goverment says that illegals cost us 10.5 billion I will give you right now $1000.00 over PayPal.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

oh man... has this thread taken a wrong term









we went from Fido's idiocy and canadian junkies to reverend Dippy Eggs here trying to save everyone
















edit: I forgot the health care and illegal aliens detour, silly me


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> oh man... has this thread taken a wrong term
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't save anyone! LOL


----------



## CKRAZY (Mar 11, 2004)

damn legalize marijuana before heroin


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)




----------

